# piranha teeth question.



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Do piranhas always have ALL their teeth till they die? If they get teeth knocked out,do they grow back?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

people find piranha teeth all the time during tank cleanings...so the deffiantly shed teeth so im guessing they do grow back


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yup they grow back, sharp teeth need to be replaced to hold that bone cutting edge


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a pic of one of my macs, u can see swelling on right side from new teeth coming in.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yep they lose and grow there teeth frequantly :laugh:


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

yep, as said.. they shed thier teeth freequently. I heard they usually shed 25% at a time.

I tie a net to the end of they python discharge and collect teeth all of the time. It is getting hard to collect my 10" Rhoms teeth as the suction created can not easily suck them up.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Winkyee, looks like that fellow could use a teething ring and some Anbesol!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Above pics show replacement teeth...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool pics lucien. I have about a dozen teeth now fro mmy pygos Ive found over the pass 4 years. I gott em all in a little container. Maybe Ill make a nice ring with it lol.


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

That picture is crazy Lucien! Somebody at my work told me his buddies used to have about 4 or 5 piranha in a tank and when they got big enough he grabbed them out one by one and clipped their lip off or something so that the teeth were always potruding outward...... Seems pretty jacked up to me....anyone ever hear of someone doing this???


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

chaddfc said:


> That picture is crazy Lucien! Somebody at my work told me his buddies used to have about 4 or 5 piranha in a tank and when they got big enough he grabbed them out one by one and clipped their lip off or something so that the teeth were always potruding outward...... Seems pretty jacked up to me....anyone ever hear of someone doing this???


Pretty stupid f**k I'd say. Should not be allowed to keep any kind of animals









About the pics : give Frank the credits, I just borrowed them from OPEFE....


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

chaddfc said:


> That picture is crazy Lucien! Somebody at my work told me his buddies used to have about 4 or 5 piranha in a tank and when they got big enough he grabbed them out one by one and clipped their lip off or something so that the teeth were always potruding outward...... Seems pretty jacked up to me....anyone ever hear of someone doing this???


my cousin once suggested that i do that to my rhom...ha what a joke


----------

